

CSS Short Hands - rickharrison
http://www.webhostingsearch.com/articles/20-css-short-hands.php

======
Gompers
W3Schools (<http://www.w3schools.com/>) is undoubtedly a better and more
thorough resource.

I was rather underwhelmed by this article. Shoddy editing (is it "short hand"
or "shorthand"?), oversight in code (missing the "margin:" declaration in the
first tip), and unnecessary digs at Internet Explorer ("Of course, IE needs a
little help ..."). Plus, many things on this list are _not_ shorthand. #10
explains how to implement transparency, #11-15 are pseudo elements, and #18-20
are CSS3 properties.

------
chime
Are there any speed/performance implications for doing:

    
    
        * { margin:0; padding:0; }
    

Every single element rendered would be affected by this, especially if there
are more rules in the global wildcard like font-family, border, color etc.

~~~
seldo
CSS rule declarations of this kind are very, very fast; when rendering without
your rules the browser is simply using a different default.css file
internally, so it makes no difference (less the time taken to load the CSS
file itself).

Nearly every page on Yahoo uses an expanded form of the above to reset and
standardize margins, borders and padding across browsers. In fact, we give it
away for anyone to use:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/reset/>

